# Smith's Fork Wyoming



## HighNDry

Has anyone fished the Smith's Fork this year? I will be heading that way next week for a day and could use some heads-up info if anyone has some--mainly what areas to hit. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob

I was there yesterday.


----------



## HighNDry

Could you PM me?


----------



## wyogoob

HighNDry said:


> Could you PM me?


There are numerous Smith's Forks in Wyoming. I was on the Smith's Fork in Lincoln County. Which Smith's Fork are you talking about?


----------



## HighNDry

The one near Cokeville. Smith's Fork of the Bear River I believe.


----------



## wyogoob

HighNDry said:


> The one near Cokeville. Smith's Fork of the Bear River I believe.


Yep, that's the one I was on. PM me.


----------



## HighNDry

PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob

The Smith's Fork has some neat tributaries far away from wheeler trails and that are seldom fished:

You could probably count the number of people that fish here in a year's time on one hand:









The ridge between Hobble Creek and the Smith's Fork:









Looking north up the top end of the Smith's Fork. When you face south all you see is trees:


----------



## wyogoob

Good grief, there's another Smith's Fork in Lincoln County Wyoming....drains into the Salt River. Forgot about that one. I helped a guy drag a big deer outta there about 20 years ago. Don't think it had any fish where we were.


----------



## wyogoob

Alice Lake in the Smith's Fork drainage:


----------



## wyogoob

Alice Lake is a huge lake formed by a landslide something like 10,000 years ago. The outlet creek is underground for about a mile. Kinda cool.

I has the purest of purebred Bonneville Cutthroats and it is well worth the short hike up there, even if you don't fish. Also, the area is well known for it's elk, deer, moose and black bear. Several outfitters have camps around the lake.

The trailhead to the lake is just out of the Hobble Creek Campground. Follow the signs. The lake has special fishing regulations including artificial lures only.


----------



## wyogoob

Top of Dry Creek of the Smith's Fork. It's the big drainage with the road along it. My daughter likes to elk hunt there. She was about 8 months pregnant on this hunt. kinda cool


----------



## Packfish

Alice over flowed this year- down the canyon- created a 200 yd x 50 or so yd lake in the draw below the lake. Must have happened in late May/early June because it is fill of cutts probably from the spawn. Caught cutts on 8 out of 10 casts- they were pretty hungry. Watched Pikas on the side rock slide while fishing.


----------

